

Ask HN: What is the best way of getting back into programming? - AdnanChowdhury

A couple of months ago, I started learning Python. I got quite into it, before I became 'too busy' to do any programming.<p>So, my question to you guys is what is the quickest and easiest way to get back into programming?
======
div
Just build something.

If python is your thing, find a tutorial to build a todo list app or a
calculator or whatever.

Once you finish that, either build the same thing in a different language /
framework if you're not happy with your current tech choice, or build
something that's slightly bigger than what you just build.

